
Space Invaders from Scratch – Part 5 - Grieverheart
http://nicktasios.nl/posts/space-invaders-from-scratch-part-5.html
======
kd5bjo
You may want to consider writing one additional post that speeds through the
rest of the development process. It would be a great opportunity to pull
everything together, reinforce the lessons from the series, and leave students
with something they can show off to their friends.

It's much more powerful to show your readers that you've taught them
everything they need to know, than to simply tell them.

------
merricksb
Solid discussion about Part 1 a month ago here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17166054](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17166054)

